# Australian Tourist Visa Processing Time



## rahman2015 (Nov 6, 2015)

*Australian Tourist Visa Processing Time in NZ*

Hi,

I have applied for a T*ourist Visa online using ImmiAccount(subclass 600 3 months)* to visit my friends and sight seeing in Melbourne.
Currently I reside in Auckland(studying here) holding a permanent resident visa of New Zealand and passport of Bangladesh.

*I lodged my application on 15th October *and yet only a acknowledgment letter has been sent to me, its been 3 weeks.
I am increasingly getting tensed and frustrated that visa is not yet here, especially after getting to know from the embassy(through email) that they are assessing applications lodged on 6th October. The email was sent to me on 3rd November after I mailed them.

*I plan to visit Melbourne on 18th November* and from there go to Bangladesh, and already booked tickets to Bangladesh from Melbourne on the 26th Nov. I have supplied following documents:

1) Passport Front Page and NZ Visa Page, the stamps as well
2) Enrollment of my University Proof
3) My fathers pay slip(yearly) who works in Bangladesh.
4) A letter from father that he will support me during the visit.
5) A invitation letter from my friend at who's place I will stay and his apartments accommodation tenancy agreement
6) The ticket booking from Melbourne to Dhaka
7)Previous Australian Transit visa from one of my old passport.
* 
Do you think, I have a fair chance of getting the visa? (since I got a new passport on June 2015, I dont have any other visas than NZ one)

And do you think the visa outcome might be emailed to me before 18th November? People here are saying that the results should have been out by 20 days at max.*

***I am living in New Zealand now.*

Thanks in advance.


----------



## firemansam (May 10, 2015)

Being pretty much the busiest time of the year for tourist visa application's (Christmas and school holidays approaching) delays can be expected, have heard from some high risk countries of 10 week waits. You are the holder of a high risk passport so its hard to say when you will get the visa. 
That is why they suggest not booking any travel until you have the visa.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Our last two visitor visas were 4 weeks and 5 weeks, but with Christmas coming up, and loads more applications to process, expect a bit longer.

IMMI say 4 weeks as average.


----------



## rahman2015 (Nov 6, 2015)

As of yet, it has been 25 days, I lodged the application.


Lets see what happens and hope for the best!


----------



## rahman2015 (Nov 6, 2015)

Just received my visa 13 minutes ago.

Visa Application Date: 13th October

Grant Notice: 11th November


----------



## eagerbeaver (Nov 11, 2015)

rahman2015 said:


> Just received my visa 13 minutes ago.
> 
> Visa Application Date: 13th October
> 
> Grant Notice: 11th November


Oh my goodness Rahman reading that gave me a bit of hope!

I lodged applications for my sisters tourist visas on the 18th of October, they are due to travel on the 20th of November... and I am getting antsy.

like you previous visas that my family have applied for were processed within a week of applying. It has now been 25 days. So I guess I should b expecting visas next week?

May I ask is there anything else you did besides emailing? Did you call the department? Did you make it clear you were due to travel soon? Any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## rahman2015 (Nov 6, 2015)

eagerbeaver said:


> Oh my goodness Rahman reading that gave me a bit of hope!
> 
> I lodged applications for my sisters tourist visas on the 18th of October, they are due to travel on the 20th of November... and I am getting antsy.
> 
> ...


Hi eagerbeaver,

I think it actually depends on which country you are lodging your application from, and the applicants nationality. Where did you apply from?

My one came within 29 days. I kept on emailing [email protected] about the update of my visa and how long its gonna take. Every time they replied

"Our office has received a large number of visa
applications and currently we are processing applications lodged on
**/10/2015."

That's the only thing I did.

Regarding your previous visa's, I think it happened so quickly, cause it wasn't a peak time of the year? Now, they have a lot of applications coming through taking long time for a result.

In conclusion, I think your visa will have an outcome within 30 days as the time frame says so. The best thing to do is wait now till the 30th mark, as I think the amount of tension/frustration I had the past few days was USELESS, haha. Easier said than done, that's how it is. 

By the way, I got a 2 year tourist visa with multiple entries, where as I applied just for a 3 month's one. So that's the cherry on top


----------



## rahman2015 (Nov 6, 2015)

I have read some other blogs, where it states if you submit an enquiry form(link below), they will make a note that your travel (ticket details), and might have a faster outcome


----------



## rahman2015 (Nov 6, 2015)

border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/online


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

But note this wording seen on many Australian embassy websites about Visa Applications:


> You should not book flights or make travel commitments until you have a visa to travel to Australia. The department will not be liable for any financial loss incurred by clients whose visa application was finalised later than expected or where an application is unsuccessful.


----------



## eagerbeaver (Nov 11, 2015)

I applied from Australia for applicants from Zimbabwe for sponsored family visitor visa.

Unfortunately I dont think there is an email option to contact department in Sydney, even the web enquiry form just tells you to call the number.

Today is day 30.
Visa standard processing time is 6 weeks.
Sisters due to fly in 72 hours. Freaking out.


----------



## eagerbeaver (Nov 11, 2015)

JandE said:


> But note this wording seen on many Australian embassy websites about Visa Applications:


I know I think I was just hoping for the best.


----------



## firemansam (May 10, 2015)

eagerbeaver said:


> I applied from Australia for applicants from Zimbabwe for sponsored family visitor visa.
> 
> Unfortunately I dont think there is an email option to contact department in Sydney, even the web enquiry form just tells you to call the number.
> 
> ...


Standard processing is 42 days, your sister has to fly at day 33 of the application? Setting yourselves up for a missed flight i think.

Considering the time of year, 6 weeks you might be very lucky to get it.
Why did you book tickets before you had the visa approval?


----------



## eagerbeaver (Nov 11, 2015)

Because in the past we had usually got 2 week visa turn around time for when my mum came to visit twice. So just did it in good faith really.
Didnt realise how common delays were or how the christmas period was even busier.
I was just siting there looking at ticket prices go up and I thought better book them before they go even higher.

I know it was silly now.


----------



## Mart19 (Oct 22, 2015)

eagerbeaver said:


> Because in the past we had usually got 2 week visa turn around time for when my mum came to visit twice. So just did it in good faith really.
> Didnt realise how common delays were or how the christmas period was even busier.
> I was just siting there looking at ticket prices go up and I thought better book them before they go even higher.
> 
> I know it was silly now.


We applied from S.A. and i know Zimbabwean passport holders get processed in pretoria as Well..We are now in week 10 they are finally following up.

I hope you get a response sooner than we did.


----------



## eagerbeaver (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey 

We got a quick response after I sent an email to the department 3 days ago.

Double visa refusal.

Good luck with your application. I hope yours is much better than mine.


----------



## SarmedNZ (Nov 25, 2015)

rahman2015 said:


> Just received my visa 13 minutes ago.
> 
> Visa Application Date: 13th October
> 
> Grant Notice: 11th November


Hey Rahman, Sort of in a similar situation have applied for a transit visa.

You visa application date is it the day you applied to the AVAC centre or the day of application was lodged with the Australian consulate?

Cheers


----------



## SarmedNZ (Nov 25, 2015)

Still waiting 5 days til travel, should i cancel my booking?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

SarmedNZ said:


> Still waiting 5 days til travel, should i cancel my booking?


Is it a fully refundable ticket?


----------



## SarmedNZ (Nov 25, 2015)

Well not really but i do need to go so ill just have to delay my flight, I have a flexible ticket so not that bad but i cant change my return date due to work commitments so in essence my holidays will shorten =(


----------

